# diy graphics



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

i wasn't sure where to post this but here it is anyway...

i was wondering if anyone has ever done their own artwork on their board? i got inspired the other day and was wondering if making my own decal or doing the spraypaint/stencil thing holds up with the snow/cold temps?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

As far as I know, you want to find a primer, spraypaint and clearcoat that are flexible. Or, at least have the clearcoat be flexible. The main problem as far as I know is dealing with the flexing, since you can't really prevent paint chipping on the edges when they collide, or if the paint gets scratched. If anything, you'll want to do the best possible prep (sanding/cleaning) to try and keep it strong. I don't know how paints like Krylon Fusion would adhere to a snowboard's topsheet, but any recommendations I've heard were for automotive grade paint.

Vinyl or other adhesive decals are usually suggested since they are more durable and easier to apply.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Krylon fusion is the best spray paint option but if you're going to go the vinyl route you can usually find someone that will print you a cover for around 50 bucks.


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

kewl thx for the advice 

do you know first hand how well it holds up? spray paint vs vinyl decal? there are loads of how to's on the web but no one has actually updated on how well either option has worked for them but i guess with most things you just do it yrself and pray that it works out.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

As far as I know, spray painting chips easily, can crack easily, while vinyl is a lot tougher, and flexible. Painting is a very time-consuming method, so if you can get a vinyl one printed, it's the better option.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vinyl lasts for years spray paint lasts for days


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm leaning more towards vinyl...seems like paint is alot of work for what could possibly be nothing. thanks for the advice guys it was much appreciated.

btw BA i've been reading yr angry snowboarder blog...LOVE IT!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

kittyripper said:


> kewl thx for the advice
> 
> do you know first hand how well it holds up? spray paint vs vinyl decal? there are loads of how to's on the web but no one has actually updated on how well either option has worked for them but i guess with most things you just do it yrself and pray that it works out.


Careful about it. 
Did some research a while back and there was a tattooboards company from Europe that would make a wrap for it. Someone bought it and showed a picture of it after 3 days, was pretty screwed up. 

A vinyl decal would probably work better than their method though. Wish more companies would do custom jobs for reasonable prices but there's not too many out there...


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

i like to think i'm pretty crafty so hopefully i'll be able to pull it off  i have a bit of a background in graphic design and a friend who has access to those machines that cuts out those vinyl stickers but thx for the heads up anyway snowfox!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

design your shit as VECTORS for vinyl cutting... otherwise you'll be wasting everyones time

sign shops do vehicle graphics, i.e: print, laminated then cut to shape... kinda pricey but pretty sick and if applied properly will last a while


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

grafta said:


> design your shit as VECTORS for vinyl cutting... otherwise you'll be wasting everyones time


bahaha grafta if you had typed that in all caps and added a few exclamation points you would sound just like my first year design prof, that man made me take up smoking again :S


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

mm, i did type it all in caps... hahah, yeh thats my old man grumpy fucker steez.

i deal with people all day who don't know how to setup design for process and call themselves designers, or they just say: yup i tinker with photoshop I can do it myself. apologies for snapping into default mode!

good way to save $ if you do actually know how to do this stuff right first time.

hope they come out sweet bro!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Careful about it.
> Did some research a while back and there was a tattooboards company from Europe that would make a wrap for it. Someone bought it and showed a picture of it after 3 days, was pretty screwed up.
> 
> A vinyl decal would probably work better than their method though. Wish more companies would do custom jobs for reasonable prices but there's not too many out there...


as i mentioned, most sign shops will be a able to print and laminate a design to cover your whole board, just setup the design with some bleed to trim off after applying (make it a bit bigger all round). you don't need to use those poxie companys specializing in 'snowboard wraps', there's no difference!

prob get em to use vehicle media, usually easier to apply (air release channels) and should last a while if you clean board well with Isopropyl Alcohol (Iso's also great to clean before you apply any stickers or vinyl btw).

alright, i'm out... sorry if this shit is obvious or you're already educated with it


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

no worries...i feel your pain. i work in automotive and have to deal with kids wanting to put a 4inch exhaust on their honda civics or mechanics that don't know what a wheelbase is or the difference between diameter and circumference. these are the same ppl that work on your brakes dammit!

thx for the support...guess it's time to dust off the old illustrator 10


----------

